# Cloning



## buzzed666 (Jan 6, 2007)

does anyone know if i can clone a budding plant?


----------



## CyberSecks (Feb 7, 2010)

old thread but,
plain and simple dont do it.


----------



## Little Tommy (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes, you can. The amount of time required to return to veg and success rate very low. It is almost better to wait until the plant finishes and then re-veg the plant and take clones. It will give you a higher success rate. It is easy enough to take clones up until the 2nd full week of flower, after that it gets tougher as the plant is already setting flowers.


----------

